# Simplicity Broadmoor dozer blade install.



## Live4thedai (23 d ago)

Hi I have Simplicity Broadmoor, the model number is 1694682. I purchased the dozer blade and subframe(1694146)
however I dont have the lift cross shaft the instructions show or dont understand how the rear portion attaches. Any help would be appreciated big snow storm coming.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Are the parts you are missing illustrated on the attached parts diagram?



https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/simplicity/simplicity/attachments-accessories/hitches-acc/1694146-hitch-subframe/hitch-sub-frame


----------



## Live4thedai (23 d ago)

BigT said:


> Are the parts you are missing illustrated on the attached parts diagram?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/simplicity/simplicity/attachments-accessories/hitches-acc/1694146-hitch-subframe/hitch-sub-frame


The bar that attaches to the part i circled below is what i dont have. Poll


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Jacks Small Engines has that part for $12. P/N *1653768ASM*


----------



## Live4thedai (23 d ago)

I'm not explaining it well I think. The part you mentioned I need the bar it attaches too.


----------



## brentharney (8 h ago)

You need 1723292ASM Hook and Shaft Assembly and it is no longer made. Good luck, as I have been looking of over a year and only saw one on Ebay and it was already sold


----------

